# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  كولكشن حلو للبنات بس

## دموع الورد

[align=center]


































[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

*حلوين اكتير

في اكمن واحد عجبني يسلمو الايادي

ويعطيكي الف عافيه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## وجدان

مشكوره يا حياتي 

كيفك يا مها

----------


## دموع الورد

> يعطيكي العافيه





> *حلوين اكتير
> 
> في اكمن واحد عجبني يسلمو الايادي
> 
> ويعطيكي الف عافيه*





> مشكوره يا حياتي 
> 
> كيفك يا مها



يسلموا على الردود الحلوه

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا كثير دموع الورد
هاي تشكيلة حلوة
بدي انزلها عنا بالمحل 
مع انه معظمهن موجودات

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على الرد

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا...

----------


## دموع الورد

العفو.................. :Bl (3):

----------


## M7MD

والله حلوين

 و ألوانهم كتي هادية

----------


## دموع الورد

> والله حلوين
> 
>  و ألوانهم كتي هادية


هلا فيك

----------


## M7MD

> هلا فيك


بس كتير مزوقة

----------


## دموع الورد

> بس كتير مزوقة


تسلمممممم :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## fati

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

                                                         trés jolies  collections     


 :Bl (13):

----------


## fati

fati of algéria

                                                                  verry nice collection 

                                                                                                               :bl (14

----------


## دليلة

حلووووووووو يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## pharma

لك كاجواااال من الآخرررر...والله عن جد الله يسلمك ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=left] 
realy nice
so thank you
[/align]

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
حلوين

----------


## renah

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمووووووو

----------


## بياض الثلج

مزوءة  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## Rahma Queen

حلوين كتير 
يسلمو
بس ما كان فيي داعي تغلبي حالك

----------


## samah

[align=center]ايش هادا الزوء كلووو؟؟؟!!!
كتيييير حلويييين
يعطيك العافية[/align]

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يسلمو دموع الورد حلوين في منهم عجبوني

----------


## سوسنه

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*كلهم في قمة الذوق*

----------

